# One simple question: CUPS and "draft mode"

## kikinovak

Hi,

A Windoze-user up until recently, I never managed to get printing work right under Linux. But now, since I erased my Win-partition, I spent the last few hours trying not to drown in the docs about CUPS, lp0, xpdq, hpijs.

Result: my printer works, and this helps a lot to overcome the mixture of dizziness and nausea.

One small question remains. In Windows (Parameters -> Printers) there was a nice checkbox called "draft mode", and I used this one a lot. I have an old HP Deskjet 610C, and I do some heavy text printing on it (reminds me of my last holiday: 4.500 km in two weeks on my Yamaha XJ 400, which is feasible in the way that chickens fly and horses swim). Anyway: what would draft mode be under CUPS? Simply replace 300x300 dpi by 150x150 dpi? I tried both, but I have a hard time seeing the difference. But then, there wasn't much of a difference under Windows... except that my ink cartridge lasted twice as long.

cheers,

Niki

----------

